

WHAT DID I DO WRONG?? ONLY 4 DOWNLOADS - mark12

I created an app for Blackberry Z10 powered by BBM,
and its the one and only that can do that!!
Still I do not have traction!!
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appworld.blackberry.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;content&#x2F;30105887&#x2F;?countrycode=CA&amp;lang=en
======
Zenst
Is there a trial version or do a version that is free for x number of days
then needs to register (paid for). Otherwise be hard for people to try it out,
bit like buying a walkie talkie radio and having nobody to talk with effect.

Consider selling as buy one get one free, give to friend then that way it is
usable right then as somebody else to sync with.

But cross platform would add so much as the target audience for this are in
general migrating away from blackberry or on their to do lists.

Also landing page for app description seems a bit uninspiring too me and the
initial displayed screen shot picture hardly sucking me to even look at the
other 7 out of 8 screenshots.

------
EwanG
Some suggestions: 1) Pick another platform. Where I work just finished a year
long migration off Blackberry, and I know we're not the only ones. 2) Don't
rely on Blackberry to do your marketing. Getting in the app store might be
enough on iOS if you really were the "only app that does" something X. On
Blackberry you are going to have to get folks looking for you first, and then
the link to the store. Even Blackberry fans are rarely browsing the app store
- usually if they're on there it's to find something specific.

Hope this helps...

------
mark12
Hey guys thanks a lot for the feedback. I will move to iOS but I'm scared
about the competition that exist plus learning an entirely new language from
scratch.

------
bigd
caps lock. really annoying

~~~
jpau
bigd is right. When I read text with random caps, I turn off.

Consider having a native English speaker edit and structure your copy - I
don't understand some of the text.

Further, I'd recommend reviewing your design. Because the screenshots have
lots of quirks (such as bizarre use of fonts, weird alignments), I
_immediately_ have trouble trusting the app with anything to do with my team.
App design is crucial.

